# othere ways of getting first responder



## italk (Jan 21, 2012)

Since i did not complete my emt course and was banned for 1 year acting like an ***. It was during emt school. so i throught could I do first respawder and just take the test and not the course. Is there away to transfer my emt credits to Emt-D. could I do this online or would i have go back to the a real place. It's nj.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2012)

I would highly doubt that a program would take credits from another organization. Especially if you were banned from said organization. You will very likely have to take another course. However, I doubt an EMR course is very long or time consuming.


----------



## italk (Jan 21, 2012)

I have no choice the person said to do emt again I must redo first responder than I can do emt.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2012)

One of us is confused. I thought I answered exactly that, but I don't know what you're trying to say now.


----------



## italk (Jan 21, 2012)

I do not want do the course but, I will if there is no choice but, I rather take the test get my state id and leave.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2012)

You will very likely have to take the class. I've never heard of a school accepting credits from a course you did not finish/were kicked out of.


----------



## italk (Jan 21, 2012)

doesn't the cool states like Texas allow you to take EMR test than fly.  I wounder if jersey does.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2012)

Texas is a good state or EMS. Not a chance in hell for an EMR (ECA here) to get on a HEMS though. Or an EMT-B for that matter.


----------



## italk (Jan 21, 2012)

than what is possible?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2012)

Get your EMR. Finish your EMT next time. Get a job. Go from there.


----------



## Maine iac (Jan 21, 2012)

What got your banned?

And no you can't take a first responder course then test at the Basic level. You can only take the national registry test once your program has signed you off.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> What got your banned?
> 
> And no you can't take a first responder course then test at the Basic level. You can only take the national registry test once your program has signed you off.





italk said:


> acting like an ***.



Anger management if I remember correctly from last time.


----------



## italk (Jan 21, 2012)

I will pay for the course tommrow if my mother allows me. but, it sucks because I have more than 12 hours to bad nremt bunny can not grant my wishes.

after I got kicked out of emt school ; I traded my pager, my lights, and stuff for black pants, a polo and barcode scanner plus a screw driver. do not forget the pack cutter


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't preach on grammar too terribly often, but... Dude, you make zero sense.

Edit: And all of your edits just make it worse.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 21, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I don't preach on grammar too terribly often, but... Dude, you make zero sense.



On so many levels...

Not sure if to I should smack myself or reach over the net and slap someone else...


----------



## italk (Jan 21, 2012)

I correct my grammer so I think it should be kosher. I excited to take emr maybe this time I will act normal and not like a dingo  with a lingo


----------



## Aidey (Jan 22, 2012)

italk said:


> I will pay for the course tommrow if my mother allows me. but, it sucks because I have more than 12 hours to bad nremt bunny can not grant my wishes.
> 
> after I got kicked out of emt school ; *I traded my pager, my lights, and stuff for black pants, a polo and barcode scanner plus a screw driver. do not forget the pack cutter*



Huh?



PoeticInjustice said:


> I don't preach on grammar too terribly often, but... Dude, you make zero sense.
> 
> Edit: And all of your edits just make it worse.



What he said. 



Mountain Res-Q said:


> On so many levels...
> 
> Not sure if to I should smack myself or reach over the net and slap someone else...



Both. 



italk said:


> I correct my grammer so I think it should be kosher. I excited to take emr maybe this time I will act normal and* not like a dingo  with a lingo*



:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:
:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 22, 2012)

is this really the line of work you want to get into. in many areas emts are a dime a dozen. you are going to experience situations that will make you mad, annoy you, etc and that doesn't even begin to scratch the surface. how will you be able to interact with Pts, your partner, management, etc? It sounds like you want the title of emt more than anything. you really think an EMR is enough training to fly critical pt's?


----------



## italk (Jan 22, 2012)

screw  the title!!!!!!!!!!

I used go on call till I was kicked out from emt school. I was good with people. But, what upsets me the most is that I was kicked on the last day. I may just go rescue instead I heard that was easier just have wait one year till I am 18


----------



## italk (Jan 22, 2012)

I found out would not have to take the course if some person were to vouch for me. I know that will never happen


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 22, 2012)

Because EMR is so difficult. You do realize being a Rescue Technician is no cake walk and requires constant training? It's typically a very paramilitary structure (read: don't put up with bull:censored::censored::censored::censored:, you do as you're told) as it's part of the fire service.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 22, 2012)

:nosoupfortroll:

please


----------



## italk (Jan 22, 2012)

Is rescue easier.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 22, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> :nosoupfortroll:
> 
> please



Yep.  Troll or ignorant I have standards for who works with me or for me.  "What's easier?"  "How do I cut corners?"  "Do I have to be able to speak, write, or form a coherent sentence?"  Forget EMS/Rescue.  Ever consider running for Gov of Texas?


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 22, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Yep.  Troll or ignorant I have standards for who works with me or for me.  "What's easier?"  "How do I cut corners?"  "Do I have to be able to speak, write, or form a coherent sentence?"  Forget EMS/Rescue.  Ever consider running for Gov of Texas?



I think it goes deeper than that.

The story starts with kicked out.

So either it was a singular event that was so serious as to warrent an expulsion. (At that level, probably a criminal action)

or

It was a culmination of improper behavior(more likely)

But the base of the argument is:

Since I can't be an EMT (for whatever reason) is it easier to be in a fire/rescue capacity, it looks suspiciously like either a fire vs. EMS or volunteer vs paid thread in the making.

The question is also absolutely outrageous. In what other area would somebody who fails to complete a program be given credit for another?

It is unheard of. 

After several requests to improve the quality of post, still nothing changed.

Conclusion; no sincere person could be so ignorant. It must be willful if not outright malicious.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 22, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I think it goes deeper than that.
> 
> The story starts with kicked out.
> 
> ...



Thinking same things but no energy to write it out.  That kind of thinking from any one working for me or wanting to would get you smacked...


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 22, 2012)

Is English your primary language? If so you may want to concentrate on graduating high school first.


----------



## Martyn (Jan 22, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I don't preach on grammar too terribly often, but... Dude, you make zero sense.
> 
> Edit: And all of your edits just make it worse.


 
I resisted the temptation, but as you have mentioned it...I AGREE


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, that's enough of the grammar policing.  Let's get this back on topic, please.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 22, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Okay, that's enough of the grammar policing.  Let's get this back on topic, please.



Absolutely...  On that topic...  ffemt, could you help me...

What is the topic???  :rofl:


----------



## hogwiley (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sure were all wondering what exactly you did to get yourself kicked out of EMT school and even banned for a year?

Also, you seem to be having difficulty making yourself understood in this thread, which doesnt bode well for a career in EMS given the documentation and communication skills necessary for the job. If English is your second language, I guess there is hope of improvement, otherwise this would be an issue.


----------



## pa132399 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok so after deciphering this thread and trying to figure out wth you are trying to get across I've come up with this.

It's highly unlikely that you can transfer your credits from emt school to a first responder / emr class.  

If you were asking if you could get your first responder and then fly as in Medevac type flying. No only way you could ever fly would be if the HEMS programs near you have a fly-along type program which lets you do exactly as it says fly with the crew no pt contact and you just stay out of there way. The minimum requirement to fly in PA is a Paramedic. Which if you had trouble in EMT class would be an absolute struggle as it is 5 times the class time and also a whole lot more clinical experience if your emt program even had ambulance time i know that mine did not. 

Also you should work on your grammar so you don't look like a bumbling idiot. I know mines not perfect but you think before you spew out letters. 

And to the topic of vehicle rescue. It's an art that you have to master just the same as anything else you have to listen to the instructor or you wont make it through that. To be certified in vehicle rescue in PA it requires you do the course and then there is a certification test issued by the DOH which includes medical questions. 

And if you where banned from class why? I agree with everyone else on here who is asking the same question. 

And finally i would like to let you know that I am not here to put you down as I am also young and I know where you are at but you need to take your time relax and figure out what you want to do and aim for it. Im now in paramedic school and can't wait to be done because it is what i want to do and i have my mind set on the end goal so you put up with the bull and you bite your tounge and make it through so on that note good luck


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 22, 2012)

italk said:


> Since i did not complete my emt course and was banned for 1 year acting like an ***. It was during emt school. so i throught could I do first respawder and just take the test and not the course. Is there away to transfer my emt credits to Emt-D. could I do this online or would i have go back to the a real place. It's nj.


Maybe you shouldn't act like an *** in class?  

no, you can't do first responder and then take the EMT test, without completing the EMT class.  it doesn't work that way, and if someone said you could, well, they were wrong.

you can't transfer EMT credits to EMT-D.  not in NJ, not in any other neighboring state.  You can't do EMT class online, you need to go to a real class in NJ.





italk said:


> I have no choice the person said to do emt again I must redo first responder than I can do emt.


ok, as I told you in the other thread this is not accurate.  There is no state requirement that says you must complete first responder so you can complete EMT.





italk said:


> I do not want do the course but, I will if there is no choice but, I rather take the test get my state id and leave.


if you want to become an EMT, you will need to complete the course.  if you can't complete the course (for whatever reason) you cannot take the test to get your state ID.





italk said:


> doesn't the cool states like Texas allow you to take EMR test than fly.  I wounder if jersey does.


NJ does not allow you to do that.  I am not sure what exactly you want to do, but I can tell you with near certainty that NJ does not allow you to do it.





italk said:


> screw  the title!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I used go on call till I was kicked out from emt school. I was good with people. But, what upsets me the most is that I was kicked on the last day. I may just go rescue instead I heard that was easier just have wait one year till I am 18


The full rescue tech course is 120 hours.  it's as hard as EMT.  wait till you are 18, you might be mature enough to complete the course.  btw, if you act like an *** in EMT, and continue to act like an *** in rescue class, I can assure you that you will still be kicked out.  Rescue class is more strict, since there are safety factors at play.

I think I got it all deciphered.

Bottom line: grow up.   give yourself a few years, mature a little, finish high school, maybe go to college.  get a job, stop acting like an *** in class.  stop trying to take shortcuts.  once you have matured a little, you won't have a problem with the class.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 22, 2012)

Moreover, New Jersey does not have a First Responder certification level at the moment for you to take.

Wait a little while.  Get more mature.  Then go back and take the EMT course a second time.  You won't be the first or last person to repeat the course.  Of course, it will be longer now, with the new standards.  But that's not a bad thing.  

There is no way around it, no shortcut.  Sorry.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 23, 2012)

Dude stay far away from EMS. From your posts you aren't in it for the right reasons.

It's kids like you that give our generation a bad rap. I hate to be "that guy" but it's true. You aren't entitled to anything, despite what you may think.

Put in the time and effort and do it right. If you don't you're doing your patients a disservice.

If you can't play nice in school how can you expect to play nice with a partner that you don't get along with?

I try not to talk about grammar either however if you wrote chart how you write on here any QA/QI department will tear you to shreds for it.

Like others said in here and like I said in the other thread, give it a couple years stop trying to grow up so fast you have plenty of time ahead of you. 

Also, from the sounds of it no one will hire you with the attitude you have.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jan 23, 2012)

pa132399...  DrParasite...  NVRob...

Was holding myself back...  thanx for saying what I was thinking...

OP, what they said ^


----------



## roninwarrior (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah... um, wow.  The deeper I got into this thread the more absurd it got.  

Like the others said, don't look for shortcuts or what's "easier." Clean yourself up and focus. There is NO good reason for getting kicked out of class.

/Sorry for feeding troll


----------

